# G08 ECNL - Games over the Weekend-



## WestOfFive (Oct 25, 2021)

ECNL Website says Strikers Beat Blues 7-0... Did ECNL get the score wrong? Sounds like that should’ve been the other way around... any insight?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 25, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> ECNL Website says Strikers Beat Blues 7-0... Did ECNL get the score wrong? Sounds like that should’ve been the other way around... any insight?


The app has the right score. Blues 7 Strikers 0


----------



## BananaKick (Oct 26, 2021)

Concorde Fire 6  
Jacksonville FC  0


----------

